# Did you tip your doula?



## ATLFTM (Aug 3, 2008)

I just had our first child and used a wonderful doula. As this was our first experience using a doula, I didn't know if we should tip her in addition to her fees, and if so how much. Any input is greatly appreciated!! TIA


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

I did. Her services were worth so much more than what her fee was.


----------



## ATLFTM (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Birth and Beyond. FYT is for threads that are only of interest to people in your area.


----------



## ATLFTM (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'm pretty new to posting here, and appreciate the help!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

No problem. This place can be a little crazy to navigate.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I can reply as a doula







Clients usually don't give me extra money, unless it is around a holiday but do usually get me a small gift. I appreciate any and all gifts!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

never got tipped extra money. but a few gifts. one big one from a friend! (but she was also a friend so that may not count...) But i have gotten a few very heart felt thank you cards, and words mean a whole lot to me! =) I love it when clients send pictures and updates too. and recommending me is alos wonderful.

if you can't afford a tip, offer another type of thank you. I'm sure she doesn't expect extra money. but then again... if you can afford it.. the holidays are coming up lol I'm sure she'd appreciate that too!


----------



## ATLFTM (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. She was so great, and her fee was so reasonable, I decided to send her a heart felt thank you card and a tip. As a pp said, her services were worth FAR MORE than her fees!!


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

I tipped my doula. She was absolutely amazing and her fee was IMO ridiculously low. We gave her a card as well.


----------



## chpiper (Jul 2, 2007)

Answering as a doula...

I have gotten tipped by the majority of my clients...and I love it







Not only is it good for the wallet, but it really shows me that my clients really value my services...

My tips have ranged from gifts or gift cards, gift certificates to some of my favorite stores...to cash...I have been tipped from $25 up to several hundrend extra...one of my clients gave me $1000 extra...THAT was an amazing gift!!

I remember at one postpartum visit the dad said to me with tears in his eyes..."When I saw my wife staring into your eyes, counting on you for the assurance to take another breath...(we were locked together, breathing for 4 hours! LOL...), I doubled your fee on the spot"

While I think you should only feel obligated to pay your doula what you have agreed upon, I think it is totally acceptable and appreciated when you do go a little further


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I didn't even know it but DH told me that my mom tipped everyone at the last couple of births...and, I think it was everyone. The midwife, and my two friends who were there to help out.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

As a doula- I've been tipped for some of the births I have attended-about 30-40%. It is very apreciated, and my tips have ranged from a gift card to checks or cash, in value of 50-250$. I've also gotten some very sweet gifts, from birthy items to things picked especially for me (from a client I'd grown close with).

I do not expect it- but it is a wonderful validation of what I do and how much the families I've worked with value my sevices. I think it is a very sweet thing to do, and of course appreciated. When my clients send me money or gift cards I always make sure to do something a bit special for me with it- but most of that money goes towards my mifwifery studies or expanding my doula library or taking classes/workshops. It also ofsets and helps me ba able to offer low cost or free doula care to those in need.

(I also really appreciate thank you cards/photos/announcements~ I collect them in a binder to share with future/prospective clients)


----------

